
Ask HN: What project/startup ideas do you have that you're unsure about? - aerovistae
I&#x27;ll start, I have a few. In each case I&#x27;m unsure whether it&#x27;s viable. I&#x27;m afraid to waste my time.<p>--CS lessons for high schoolers with a remote teacher. a high school would enroll in the program and the students would go the school&#x27;s computer lab for class as if it were a normal class, but the lesson would be interactive and self-guided, akin to codeacademy&#x27;s courses, and the teacher would be there through chat for helping people get past blocks&#x2F;obstacles.<p>--community-driven code annotation of open source projects. like wikipedia, but for annotating and explaining the source code for projects like linux, django, react, etc, to help us all understand why code was written the way it was. educational on multiple levels.<p>--tech courses targeting recruiters. a lot of them seem to have a really weak understanding of the technologies they hire for, and I think there may be a market for helping them understand better.
======
raooll
Learning plan :- A step by step document on how someone went on the acquire a
new skill. What books he read, what videos he watched, what was the order etc
etc.

A webapp where one can see all the learning plans that people used to learn
new things. You can fork the plan and make changes to it to create a
new/better plan.

------
wtroughton
Tech courses targetting recruiters.

I'm interested in this as a beneficiary not as a direct participant. I wonder
if recruiters would be interested in a course like this?

------
nilskidoo
Open-sourcing the revolution.

